# Broad Arrow Emblem



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just a quick learners question about the military Broad Arrow sign.

Was this emblem stamped onto military ISSUED models, or just on military STYLE models?

i.e. if I bought a genuine Smiths Broad Arrow, would that actual watch have been issued to military personnel, or would the company have made a full run of BA stamped watches with some to be issued to the military and some for general sale?

Hope the question makes sense and that someone can point me in the right direction.

I've got a book on the way from Amazon about the US and UK military watches. Its a nice thought that every Broad Arrow has been issued to a member of the UK armed forces, but I'm unsure.

Cheers. Kev.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is a quote from WIKI: "A broad arrow or pheon is a type of arrow with a typically flat barbed head. It is a symbol used traditionally in heraldry, most notably in England, and later the United Kingdom to mark government property."

British military watches have this symbol on them. Here is my issued CWC G10.










Now, here is a so called MP or Military Pilot's watch, which was never actually issued.










Have a look at the "Mod Codes On Watches" thread, pinned above, for more info on correct case markings.

Later,

William


----------

